# Best pet, cat or dog?



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

Which is the best? Why?



Boring day and the person I love "is not online"...


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

I own a turtle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol but I prefer cats over dogs, dogs are just too simple to me


----------



## KingVamp (May 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I own a turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.> of course , 'cause then you would be called the Dog Boy >.> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cat btw, why? because idk just is.


----------



## Sstew (May 5, 2010)

Really? Huh. I was thinking Dogs would be the majority. I'm a dog person myself, I plan on getting a Serval though.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 5, 2010)

I, personally, like cats more than dogs. Just my opinion.


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple logic flushed, being a cat boy has nothing to do with my answer, I personally prefer tarantulas as pets.


----------



## Goli (May 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I own a turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Gay Little *Cat* Boy 
Dogs are simple, uh huh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, cat AND dog!
Both are so cute


----------



## Jakob95 (May 5, 2010)

Back in my country I had 1 cat.  We had around 50 dogs.  My family always got new dogs they usually found them in the streets.  Or they stole the dogs from people that treated the dogs wrong/didn't feed them and stuff.



Spoiler



Our best dog died once.  We had this korean guy that came to us to live he needed somewhere to live for school.  He ate one of our dogs.  Dead ass.


----------



## budrow66 (May 5, 2010)

Cats over dogs any day. They do not bark. They do not bite the postal worker. They do not eat your homework. They poop in a box.
IMHO: Get a snake. After they get so big you only have to feed them once a month. This means they only poo once a month and thus only clean up after them once a month..YAY!


----------



## KingVamp (May 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol I was jk >.> 

Tarantulas? Do you have any?


----------



## Jakob95 (May 5, 2010)

I hate my neighbors dog though.  That dog barks at night and I can't sleep.   Because of that dog I hate thunderstorms.


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

My choice is obvious, but I will post it, anyway.
Cats are the best. I love them, because they are so fluffy, cute, intelligent, warm, loyal, independent, clean, quiet, classy, etc. BTW, I have 1 female cat.

Dogs, on the other hand...


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, she died the other day though


----------



## Goli (May 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh this reminds me of this story about a a girl that's pretty famous in my country, though she's kinda mad, anyways, she had this little dog, and she was playing with her, fetching the ball and stuff, but the little dog had a seizure all of a sudden and died...
It's weird thinking how you can go from alive to dead in a second.


----------



## budrow66 (May 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keeping a tarantula as a pet is like a pet water ballooon.


----------



## Westside (May 5, 2010)

budrow66 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not understand....


----------



## budrow66 (May 5, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> budrow66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a lage spider gets handeled the wrong way or dropped they will pop like a water balloon.


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2010)

golio514 said:
			
		

> Oh this reminds me of this story about a a girl that's pretty famous in my country, though she's kinda mad, anyways, she had this little dog, and she was playing with her, fetching the ball and stuff, but the little dog had a seizure all of a sudden and died...
> It's weird thinking how you can go from alive to dead in a second.


That's a relatively morbid story.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 5, 2010)

budrow66 said:
			
		

> If a lage spider gets handeled the wrong way or dropped they will pop like a water balloon.



That's awesome.
Having arachnophobia, it helps knowing that a simple fall can kill that which frightens me most.

I'm guessing they would also take the classic Water Balloon prank to a whole new level as well.


----------



## Forstride (May 5, 2010)

Cats.  I have a female, black doll-faced Persian, and she's adorable.  She's very playful and energetic, as well as loving and peaceful.  She is in heat right now (Basically an extreme horniness in terms of cats), so she's been meowing and whining like crazy.  We're most likely going to get her spayed soon, since we don't want her to have babies.


----------



## Finishoff (May 5, 2010)

Dogs, you don't have to deal with litter box.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

well cats are useless pets and so are small dogs but a medium sized to big dog are good for guarding your house...a cat only makes a good pet if you have a dog


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

Finishoff said:
			
		

> Dogs, you don't have to deal with litter box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  We are talking about pets (animals kept as companions), not security devices.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Finishoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even so dogs make better pets overall you can take a dog to the park and walk all over the city with a dog and dogs are much smarter they learn commands very well.cats just kind of want to do their own thing and its not like you can take a cat out to the park or anything and most cat owners just let their cats run wild during the day and they come home at night...


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

Do not write those things as if they were facts.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

they are facts theres very few people who can actually train a cat to do what they want it to do and too many people just let their cats run around(my neighbors for instance). They have 3 cats and i always see them running the streets like 3 or 4 blocks away and too many people do that.Not all cat owners keep them with them all the time i mean how often do you go to the store and see someone carrying a cat? but yet you always see crazy people with their ugly little dogs in their purse...you dont see anyone taking their cats for a ride in the vehicle yet you see all kinds of people with their dogs...so saying a cat makes a better companion is entirely wrong unless you are the type of person that stays home 24/7 with your cat...also from my previous statement whats wrong with wanting a dog to protect your home?doesn't that show that the dog is a good companion because it wants to protect the home of the people it lives with?a cat sure as hell wont do that they are more likely to run and hide somewhere.


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

Not all of them are facts.
Not everyone want to train a pet. I want a cat to behave like a cat, nothing more than this.
Yes, many people let their cat run around, but you cannot say that "most let" without citing the source of that info.
Why would I want to carry my cat or cruise with it in the car? You obviously don't understand cat owners.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> so saying a cat makes a better companion is entirely wrong unless you are the type of person that stays home 24/7 with your cat...
> Do you really believe that? Are you that ignorant?
> 
> QUOTEalso from my previous statement whats wrong with wanting a dog to protect your home?doesn't that show that the dog is a good companion because it wants to protect the home of the people it lives with?a cat sure as hell wont do that they are more likely to run and hide somewhere.


There is nothing wrong with it, but that is not exactly what a pet is for. I am not sure about your second question.
I know a lot of dogs that do not do anything when someone invades its house. Cats are unlikely to attack the invader, but they are very alert, so, if their owner is paying attention, he/she will know that something is wrong. With this, I am not claiming that cats are more useful against invaders.


----------



## Forstride (May 5, 2010)

Syko, people let their cats roam outside because they know that their cat isn't stupid enough to chase a car and get run-over by another one.

And about the issue of taking dogs/cats everywhere.  People usually take their dogs places every once in a while so they can feel "free," instead of being on a leash outside their house (Unless they have a closed-in area for the dog).  Also, I've never seen a small dog in someone's purse except on TV with celebrities.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Not all of them are facts.
> Not everyone want to train a pet. I want a cat to behave like a cat, nothing more than this.
> Yes, many people let their cat run around, but you cannot say that "most let" without citing the source of that info.
> Why would I want to carry my cat or cruise with it in the car? You obviously don't understand cat owners.
> ...


ok even if you don't want to train your cat how does that make it a better companion then a dog?how does an untrained pet of any kind make a good companion?i don't take my dogs in the car but a lot of people do.i enjoy taking my dogs for walks.i've been a previous cat owner but i don't see the point in having one all they do is lay around the house and shed fur on my furniture not to mention clawing things they're not supposed to.you're just saying cats are better companions then dogs... please tell me why exactly they make better companions? you sound like nothing more then another dog hater.

@TWDP FTW: are you serious? do you know how many dead flattened cats i see on the road everyday? lol cats are definitely dumb enough to get run over ahaha...


----------



## giratina16 (May 5, 2010)

Dogs, I have 3. 2 Staffs and 1 Chihuahua x Jack Russel.


----------



## Joe88 (May 5, 2010)

theres a reason why there are no attack cats, or bomb/drug sniffing cats


----------



## Forstride (May 5, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> logical thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see many where I live, but for one, cats are smaller, so they're most likely to die more easily than if a dog got hit or run over.  And I meant dumber by dogs actually causing it themselves (i.e. Chasing a car and getting hit by a different car), where a cat is usually hit because it didn't see the car, or couldn't escape in time.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

ive had a lot of dogs over the years and i've never had one dumb enough to chase a car i'm sure there are some stupid dogs that do that but not in my experience. but cats are supposed to be more agile then dogs and be able to avoid being hit by cars yet they get run over all the time and most the time they get run over late at night when theres minimal traffic...


----------



## monogatari (May 5, 2010)

Dogs, just because I have three.

I generally like both animals, but I like dogs better because they're not as moody as cats. It's hard to explain, it's just better to have a dog around you and they can be so compassionate. Dogs are loyal, and sometimes that loyalty itself is touching... Cats just, as some already say, like to do its own thing and like, meh, whatever.

I agree and disagree with some of you. Dogs are smarter in the sense they can learn commands and tricks (although there are cats that can, but there has to be a reason why a trained dog is more common than a trained cat). About how a cat can use a litterbox and whatnot, well, my dogs are trained so they will only go in my back yard. You may think that only cats bury their poop, but some dogs kick some dirt to cover their own poop too sometimes. 

Sooo... in a way... a tie maybe? It's like comparing a Japanese girl to an American girl. Both have something special about them, and some people prefer one over the other, but not all fall on the stereotype. I don't know if that makes sense. But, meh.


----------



## monogatari (May 5, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> theres a reason why there are no attack cats, or bomb/drug sniffing cats



This.

Now before anyone say "We're talking about dog/cat as a pet", this just goes to show how smart & useful a dog is. Would you rather have a pet that's useful or the one that's just sitting there being cute while making you spend more ka-ching for pet food?


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

its just like monogatari said a dog is more useful in a sense...lets take a scenario where you're sitting at home with a friend and someone breaks into your house and they have a gun/knife would you want a dependable friend that will have your back in that situation or someone that will just run and hide? now replace the friend with a dog/cat.sure there are some dogs that are going to run away mostly smaller dogs but i know for fact that my dogs would attack someone because they try to attack everyone they're not familiar with lol.


----------



## Depravo (May 5, 2010)

Cats. They practically look after themselves whereas dogs take more work than kids.


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> logical thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, specially the underlined part.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (May 5, 2010)

I don't like dogs. They smell like shit.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> syko5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you're the one that came at me from my first post all i stated was i think cats are useless and dogs are better and that should have been that since you created a poll about which are better dogs or cats i picked dogs but you came at me and wanted to argue over my opinion lol...


----------



## Jasper07 (May 5, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> theres a reason why there are no attack cats, or bomb/drug sniffing cats



No cat attacks you say?
I voted for cats btw because they are fluffy and stuff.


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> logical thinker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true. You were off-topicing/trolling.
I will not argue with you anymore.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

logical thinker said:
			
		

> Not true. You were off-topicing/trolling.
> I will not argue with you anymore.


fine i wont argue anymore but i don't understand how stating my opinion that cats and small dogs are useless and medium-big dogs are good guard dogs is off topic maybe you didnt know this but a dog guarding a house is still a pet...and your topic clearly states BEST PET!!! it doesnt say anything about not being able to state my opinion on the topic so therefore you trolled me


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

A guard dog can be a pet, but a pet NOT necessarily is a guard.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

but your topic doesn't imply anything other then best pet a dog or a cat? nothing else

i simply gave my opinion it wasnt targeted at anyone specific


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

OK, but, please, be more respectful. State why you like dogs, but avoid saying things like, "cats are useless". The question is "why do you think it is the best", not "why is the other worse".


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

i find that kind of hypocritical though since if you look at the first page of this topic someone else did the same thing only why dogs are worse then cats and not a single reply to that person so i feel singled out here...


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

I am not a moderator nor care if someone says bad things about dogs. It is up to you to argue with them (like I did with you) or report them to the mods.


----------



## syko5150 (May 5, 2010)

but you're just being a hypocrite what you just told me not to do you wont tell to someone else just because they prefer cats?theres no *logic* in that and with that this conversation is over and to end it nicely Best pet is obviously the dog however you may prefer a cat as your pet but doesnt mean its the best pet to have.


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

The main problem is that you crossed the line, you said that cats are useless and dumb, etc (which pissed me off). Did someone say anything as offensive about dogs? (other than the one bellow)



			
				ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> I don't like dogs. They smell like shit.


Refrain from posting offensive words like that. Let's not create a flame war.


----------



## Berthenk (May 5, 2010)

Cats. They don't give a **** about commands you give them. This prooves they have a mind of their own, unlike a dog that follows commands. Cats also won't attack quickly, they tend to run/walk away. And when they do attack, it doesn't hurt most of the time. Most of the time it's just playing around. Also, cats don't need a human to walk with him/her, he/she walks with himself or other cats.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (May 5, 2010)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> I don't like dogs. They smell like shit.


I agree. Most of them really smell.


----------



## Donald Serrot (May 5, 2010)

I won't vote in this for one reason, I love both.
My whole life my family had both cats and dogs (and yes, they lived together and we didn't have to call the Ghost Busters... often). It all depends on the type of person and the situation in cases like this. For the longest time I had a dog. He was the coolest, smartest, and most loving dog I had ever known. He lives with my family now because of where I was living. I was working and wouldn't have been able to let him out to use the... yard. Now I have a cat and just like my dog she's the coolest, smartest, and sweetest cat I've ever known. Both cats and dogs are equally amazing, and when raised right can be equally wonderful companions. And that's the catcher with most people, they only seem to connect with one (or neither), and that's where my decision is... indecisive. I can connect with both, and connect with most animals for that matter, lol. I've befriended animals that usually don't take to people well, probably because I was raised with them and feel comfortable with them and as a result they sense my calmness and as a result feel comfortable with me. And now I'm probably going way off topic so back to it... Cats and Dogs are both the best to me in different ways, and I wouldn't value one over the other.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cats. They don't give a **** about commands you give them. This *proves* they have a mind of their own, unlike a dog that follows commands.


Interestingly enough I had a dog once (well, my mother did) that was dumb as a rock and wouldn't listen to a word you said. On the flip side my cat now will listen to what you have to say and obey. You can't do like rollover or anything, but you can do like come here or down and she knows. The dog that I had before though was incredibly intelligent and would come and get down and even find someone when you told him too.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 5, 2010)

I like both.
Dogs are friendly AND cute. Cats are just cute.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 5, 2010)

I'm a dog person myself..
There isn't any "reason" as to why I prefer dogs over cats, I've simply had a dog ever since I remember.

In my opinion, dogs are more loyal, they are more of a "friend" and they'll try to please their "master", while cats are "independent" and they'll rather do things they want, then listen and obey.

However, there are all different kinds of cats, as well as dogs, so it basically comes to ones preference and way their pet behaves.

I think it's pointless to generalize, as no two cats/dogs are the same.


----------



## Depravo (May 5, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *no two cats*/dogs *are the same.*


Unless they're copycats.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 5, 2010)

Cats. Definitely. They're way cuter than dogs (although some dogs are cute too, mostly the smaller ones) and they never bark, piss on the carpet, etc. You can also just let them run around everywhere without having to look after them, they'll always come back if they like you enough (read: if you pet them a lot and give them enough food). Whereas you need to take a stroll with a dog every day, you can't let him/her run wild or he/she might not come back.

And finally, there's only been one instance where a cat humped my leg. Dogs have humped my leg multiple times already, and I almost never visit people with dogs.

EDIT: Just read Toni's post, it tells naught but the truth.

EDIT2: People, stop the damn flame war! Do you honestly want me to report your asses? D:


----------



## logical thinker (May 5, 2010)

Donald Serrot said:
			
		

> Both cats and dogs are equally amazing, and when raised right can be equally wonderful companions. And that's the catcher with most people, they only seem to connect with one (or neither), and that's where my decision is... indecisive. I can connect with both, and connect with most animals for that matter, lol. I've befriended animals that usually don't take to people well, probably because I was raised with them and feel comfortable with them and as a result they sense my calmness and as a result feel comfortable with me.
> Well said.
> 
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion, but, having experience with a lot of dogs and a few cats, I can say that both are loyal in different ways and cats do please their master, every now and then (not the whole time, like dogs).


----------



## anaxs (May 5, 2010)

i would say both of them are equal, i have both
i love cuddling and playing with my cat and my dog is fun to train and he swims good too


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 5, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Our best dog died once.  We had this korean guy that came to us to live he needed somewhere to live for school.  He ate one of our dogs.  Dead ass.









I prefer cats, but I don't intend to have any pets. Too much work.


----------



## DarknessxD407 (May 5, 2010)

I perfer cats but Im fine with dogs too
I don't think there really a "Best pet" It all depends on the person
One person might like to give his/her animal commands and or have his/her dog protect her/him
while another might just want a soft and friendly pet and does not want to take it for walks.


----------



## DS1 (May 6, 2010)

Cats because cats are not annoying as hell, and they do not try to bite me. Also, if a cat does try to bite me, its owner doesn't try to tell me that it's just trying to be my friend.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 6, 2010)

I LOVE both. Cats are good sometimes but they need their space, and dogs can get annoying sometimes.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 6, 2010)

I love the dogs the best. Why ? Playful, lick, excite to see you, and dog is the best friends of all. Did you hear about Hachik? ? Google it and you will know why.


----------



## mrfatso (May 6, 2010)

I guess between the 2 of them, i would prefer a dog, i don't know why, maybe it's cos of the whole man's best friend thing so i feel more secure with one of them beside me.


----------



## Twiffles (May 6, 2010)

I've always had one of those "future" wants of having a big lazy dog. I don't know why, but I just want one. I think it's because I have a dog now but she's always acting like she has ADD. 
Plus I'm allergic to cats, but I wish I wasn't.


----------



## Njrg (May 7, 2010)

A dog is a better and smarter companion for any human, and this is a scientific fact. However I can't help but love cats more than dogs.

I only count medium and large dogs as dogs.

And >_>


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

Dogs are most loyal to their masters.
This made me believe that they are way better than cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




kinda sad too


----------



## PyroSpark (May 8, 2010)

Cats are adorable and mine are fun and loving.


----------



## geoflcl (May 8, 2010)

I dunno.  I'm quite partial to cats, I'm afraid.  If it wasn;t for those foul litterboxes and the occasional hairball ("what is THAT!?"), they're quite awesome.  They keep to themselves, but are perfect when you need 'em. 

Cats and dogs are both okay, but if I could have ANYTHING I wanted...



Spoiler


----------



## Crass (May 8, 2010)

Hmmm this is a toss up, dogs usually have more meat, but cats usually taste better. Oh wait, it said best pet, in that case a human.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Cats and dogs are both okay, but if I could have ANYTHING I wanted...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


You'd want a pet banana?


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2010)

Dogs.
Proof: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachik%C5%8D


----------



## geoflcl (May 8, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Dogs.
> Proof: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachik%C5%8D




*sniff*

Oh my, what a story... Doesn't it just want to make you go pet a dog?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll never be able to play The World Ends With You without tearing up ever again!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 9, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Dogs.
> Proof: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hachik%C5%8D


Wow! This was from TWEWY!
Even the cities and all that stuff...
Had no idea >.>


----------

